# if only more people lived life to the fullest....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

this guy lives life to the fullest and knows how to have fun even with limitations.......with the economy the way it is nowadays anything positive is a good thing.....now lets have a dance party lol.......sean you are da man and keep it up....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao! at least i know now im not the only dork out there having fun by himself. i do this in my truck to see all the reactions i get, ud b surprised how many people join in with ya. thats a great guy to not let things bother him


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya gotta love people who have his outlook.

btw - I've done that in the car too. The kids duck down so they don't have to be seen with me, but....we're killing themselves laughing at the same time.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Big D said:


> Ya gotta love people who have his outlook.
> 
> btw - I've done that in the car too. The kids duck down so they don't have to be seen with me, but....we're killing themselves laughing at the same time.


lol i bet that was a pretty site, hot momma!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

a site...yes
pretty....no


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i beg to differ


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

rock on:bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Man i enjoyed that untill wife came out of bedroom and asked what the heck i was doin. :loser: she told me i was a loser as she walked away! lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol tell her she needs some dance party time :hater:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

He dances better than I do LOL !!
I have a nephew who is 6'4 and 245 lbs. He has the same personality. We were in traffic one time and he rolled down the window and cranked up Taylor Swift's " You Belong With Me." Then he hung out the window singing and dancing. It was hilarious !!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great to see people express themselves as he did...
And I'm guilty of doing stupid dances in the truck too lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I was gonna post something here but I am speechless right now .....Brandon ...wtf???


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Little dude definitely got it going on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he's definitely an inspiration to people in his situation everywhere....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes no doubt and my dad has a friend that was in a bad accident and has some limitations now and is in a wheelchair but that didn't stop him from jumping out a plane parachuting


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm with Monsterbrute, he has more rhythm than me...lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

LMAO... I don't dance in the truck but I'm one heck of a singah and drummah! HAHAHA


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

ROCK ON!!!


----------

